# JACKSON, OH - "Sundance" 5 month old Boy



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*"Sundance" was e-mailed to me to cross post -*

*He is a 5 month old boy in the Jackson County Dog Pound, a kill shelter in Jackson, OH. He is not listed as a mix. He has white on his paws, but I've seen purebreds before that look like him and his face sure looks like a GSD to me!! *

*There is no information given about him and I don't know anything more about him. If you'd like to know more about Sundance, please contact the shelter at the number given below. They do not have an e-mail address listed.*

*Jackson, OH in Jackson County is in the southern part of the state, between Chillicothe and Gallipolis, not too far from the West Virginia line.*

*SUNDANCE*




















Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sundance: Petfinder

*Jackson County Dog Pound*
Jackson County Dog Pound
248 Reservoir Rd 
Jackson, OH 45640 
Phone: 740-286-7262

Hours are Monday through Friday 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. and Saturday 8 a.m. to 2 p.m.. There will be someone available in the office to handle adoptions on Monday and Tuesday 8 a.m. until 3 p.m., Friday 11 a.m. until 4 p.m. and Saturday 8 a.m. until 2 p.m. Other days or hours are by chance or appointment.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

He is beautiful.. I'll crosspost on the pit bull forums, there are several members there in OH..


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Says this baby has been adopted!


----------

